# Depot, Durras, & Burrewurra Pt - PB Snapper & Salmon



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice one mate, that's lovely knobby


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

gday Red - good story and pics. is that a 'saratoga' rod you have? - it looks the splitting image of my light setup.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf8gsWwAAC9fgAASQOfygADxmCA//9+gMADmoGqn5JpPGqZPRNGQyND1NNoj1DAA0aGjCMmg0aaAwiYIU8nqjTJhPUAAA0IBgMXyEdao7RgCzXHy6qLJmnH2amNwyCJqxlyq53dEydYTXPR1ZvoR9tM+YJQbPVJfFd9Jux7oCxgrqQGJdhH3qN1lCYvZhdryph2fwgsKlOVDd5F1TSeRILTpxGuOtenDWgywroghEmnLZDhArAJXOtWkvpxpW89xrVNzMxvC1tdUEe/6JBXEz3PoiqLzRxoXkGHGeUYYF1PTfPgYptJVktJVnmvsYVGwrnoluCpCARE1xk5HJcBaAJJuEDGZvEpZlI8S0NdlYsZEBADWrNoVfxdyRThQkP8gsWw=


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

awesome work red - bet its nice to get a paddle out on the ocean and nab something besides a redfin! :wink: Looks like you might be in with a show in the comp this month!


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

great report mate !

love that bend in the rod... 

cant wait to see those underwater pics coming from your Olympus :wink:

cheers


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Bloody good fishing Red, congrats on the snaps and *****'s. Love the sun shot aswell :wink:


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Great report there Red - Nice snaps and great pic's too. Looked like a magic day. Have you ever tried dropping a slab of Kahawai (salmon) down behind one of those workups? You might be surprised at the size snaps down there

I was checking out that satellite map you posted on the comp thread. You guys have got some good structure to fish around.

Some of us Naki boy's are hoping to take Friday off so maybe we might have something to post in the comp.
keep up the good work

NM


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Holy crap dude!

Thats a ripper of a Snapper from a yak!

Congratulations... sooner i get down there the better


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWW6D/7EAADrfgAASUOeAEoBrXCo/7/+wMAEmprETU8hNMjKMJoA02oaHqGQqGmmmI0NGQAAADQNT0QmowyjTaTRpNMJoYNAUI20djRTjLDqReJ7MTjIsZJA52pO1K9nxRqvzKiS1ZOkLs2k4axgx1hENKSHmpGHCaSSjXBkKnbtCdKKv1TsHhkRw59kUkUci5dJGOGb/yZMDeGmOHTbfUhy7KwcGsJYwb177TYdoCJJEAPRNjeLYKfdcJu+rBbBEJu9UdYTP52qvSpbspKoCMlMOReoz76cc24so/L9dMxyuRyCGgl51Ba37X4uFboB6XyJfG5q55sUGLb7DdYsYRYLSro6YTvvAdmWgBUneiJmpLjbU7JCCCowwtlEYcyVhW6NhAGCltaSPSomFcBAEhKEEijRCS+xLZrqoFgwQCmkFZtIHw/i7kinChIN0H/2I


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Red. Lovely snapper and some good fun on the sambos


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice snapper Red. What were saying about them being hard to track down...


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

thats a great shot of the rod bending over on the salmon. Congrats on the thumping snapper.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Great report Red.
I can't wait to get down to Tuross in Jan next year. Hope we can hook up


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Likewise Red, can't wait to get up there jan next year and do a bit of off shore fishing. Some excellent catches there mate well done particularly on the snapper.

I have also heard a fresh juicy salmon chunk is excellent snapper bait down here too. Look forward to catching up in the next couple of weeks and in January too.

Rod what dates are planning on being up there mate? At this stage intend to be up there from the 29th of December to the 4th of January stationed around bermagui.

Milt,


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Great red, red.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Top stuff Red. Those salmon are really exciting on light gear hey? I'd also love to be able to get onto snapper like that. Great work & a good report.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A nice red, Red, a terrific result.
And also liked the pic of the second dawn, no matter how many dawns and sunsets I see thay continue to be special


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb2dNxcAAKhfgAAScKeDGD9qXCA/79/gQAL9ZaTShQInojUxMaptSYIeoGgAek0BqaYERMEnihoAAA9Q0MANNGg0xAAAAyAGIITJBkNT1JNpog9AJ6J7VECcgYcn19Pz6/Pv9P1ftMBwqaZuNJb0s4Qe1vVMziVUOKcoKKfGjsowEncVnAhSRxTRKryGux0aUyfAmLbBWmnDaNXmVqRJkjtV1JcrjpjNXIWYrvLSbXxkWBQSVWGzRrcXNLyLOLFKGRNv68noZPeWsbzZ5ojHYGs9b2O4MTPB74z6MEQTvQKrw2csYgjMCScbbw2LvlhrvgiOT27Q/DUWarZbDzvUYGWQ4OB8EEiAh3mRGUgRaajJwDDf+GPvF9HWSGXXsx1lRead1tq1I0HZVDDTRS2YTweZGIapvaHuy7o1i6wuHEgzK555GQ6lR3Z5zq7avJ/5B7Q/UR1NpcY0q6Ad0/Qv5bXQdQwQ+Td8xrIq0p67sK5KukLYxibv27i28n+xccTW5Qe+s53sJg7ee5camkWtCvJDFJUaXQMwYIJs3NwNkghsAMqZvG5O6E1gzTmeeGdBCpVC4CR+CISFAt0QtHdkAwlgKAZcJT9tds66jr3G7O6RUDEBduL9syMXrQOIOqalFOSjZQugcVEoQppuk3GxzNaGBZvyCsqspAsOVh1WdqDzVsHsjfEhJnMt4FC0QgH0pArBIl4dUCeZZRKDTz4gaqL9On730FyPTHtc6AyyDcgtWwOPUcaXa+d/EJc1m0V2uN+HvzkVYTNov54zHE3wee+s+LGsIRDMo38WlMmG7Djo7DgHnM6DgQKmoJ5xYWFVhlz0SyVAHqWgZ8RPyD0hdG5Z5Rcil66vlMJoYlwge/OsCKocQ/Ggs1EnE5UsqQxZRWreIZ8/6d6V9lhe3Ak1QHAoHphU4QSkJFpuI0MaR4OSyD/wMkHHpzDWHljvGCiF4acEjHEEI5MeQSPYB58oMREpD/xdyRThQkL2dNxc


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Red if you're going to target big snapps, don't be afraid to throw out big baits and be prepared to start using heavier gear

Check out the video on this site

http://www.thefishingshow.co.nz/VIDEOSsnapper.html


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Red
Great story!
Not only are you a Linux guru, fishing legend, your also a great photographer.
Is there any end to your talents 

Chris


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Top report Redphoneix,

What a great day you had, great action photos and what a great snapper on a light rod and light line. Great effort. :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Hiya Leigh
with a snapper like that - you da man - great to meet you in person - did ok on the flatties


----------



## feel the sting (Aug 8, 2006)

Red

I was interested to hear you got your red on a hard body. I'll have to use lures that get down a bit more. Just got back from Port Stephens where i fished out of a stink boat, and caught 1 good red, 7.45 Kg and my mate got one 8.2Kg. But they were in close only 200 metres off Broughton, easily within kayak range. Also good photos in your report.

cheers
feel the sting


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWce6YRIAAE5fgAASYef/8pHgXgo/7/6wMAEjUBqnoENqk9qnmpqeKPSPUPTUeSDaNRnqBgNAAANAAAAAAGpiTNSn6U/JNqT09T1JoAaAB6RoeoQibWtUWOPDlf02ZaPkQXNv6TYwcPlYrJspkcJWxmQUjiZKDmSnMR+JONwSgoMu2ouRlaFZ634SMixy2jAOr8LcOfBvpfNTildTGUKyWSmeSAkhuV9G/7jOmyENnWmy5Yvvtz3adWJAIE+tPLxuuqbAabu1BlpmEfmPxNzWXF/QuwgGkPf1Sv/RIJuvnRYQdqRPO2PMoG99zRNP0j1jk8aAk1UaqiiFeX7mMKaxWytJCYIVjLQ/UojAWdicVxNGQMHAmChVtbqINcCxBGCGd8FscQLYZ8I4X4y5hNipAXtIUjomGkJLMcKOR5iavFLSBdMDYrQHRtlJ7GawSOSxFYPutqhXvRkP8XckU4UJDHumESA=


----------

